# Marantz CC4001



## maclick (Jan 4, 2012)

I just picked up a Marantz CC4001 five disc player at Goodwill for 18 Dollars. Wow it sounds great and works perfect, so much better than my Denon DCM-290. No remote but it work fine with my Harmony 670.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

maclick said:


> I just picked up a Marantz CC4001 five disc player at Goodwill for 18 Dollars. Wow it sounds great and works perfect, so much better than my Denon DCM-290. No remote but it work fine with my Harmony 670.


nice score!!, it's always good to get those little finds


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto! I looked aroung & didn't find any for sale so I don't know what the going rate is. That's a fantastic deal though.

Here's a remote if you feel the need.

http://sale-fire.com/Marantz%20Cc4001?gclid=CMff-8Ko17cCFVNo7Aod2k0AgA


----------



## maclick (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, good deal on remote.


----------

